# How to Add Camera Profiles in Lightroom 4.4



## WinterNight (Feb 3, 2014)

Greeting everyone. I need help with adding camera profiles to Lightroom 4.4. I downloaded the DNG Profile Editor and made a profile, but when I put it in the proper folder in C:/Program Data/Adobe/CameraRaw/CameraProfiles/ either by itself or in a folder inside CameraProfiles I cannot seem to make it appear under the Camera Profiles in Lightroom. I have tried many things but nothing seems to be working. Any and all help would be immensely appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

In Lightroom 4 the location for storing user-created camera profiles is c:\Users\your username\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles\. Just drop them into the CameraProfiles folder, no folder inside there, and restart Lightroom to hopefully pick up your profile.


----------



## Bryan Conner (Feb 3, 2014)

Non-Adobe profiles should go into a folder under your user profile: 
C:\Users\yourusername\AppData \Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles

If the AppData folder is hidden to you, you may need to instruct Windows to reveal hidden files and folders to you.  In case you do not know how to do that:  http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/show-hidden-files#show-hidden-files=windows-7

Edit:  oooops.....Jim is a faster typer than I am...plus I got distracted by a squirrel and a shiny object outside my window....


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 3, 2014)

Bryan Conner said:


> ....and a shiny object outside my window....



Wasn't the sun by any chance, Bryan? It's made a rare appearance over here yesterday and today....makes a change from the non-stop wind, rain and floods for the last month or more.


----------



## Bryan Conner (Feb 3, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> Wasn't the sun by any chance, Bryan? It's made a rare appearance over here yesterday and today....makes a change from the non-stop wind, rain and floods for the last month or more.



I think we had a bit of sunshine one day last week for a few hours, but since then, it has been back to the gloominess.


----------



## WinterNight (Feb 3, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> In Lightroom 4 the location for storing user-created camera profiles is c:\Users\your username\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles\. Just drop them into the CameraProfiles folder, no folder inside there, and restart Lightroom to hopefully pick up your profile.





Bryan Conner said:


> Non-Adobe profiles should go into a folder under your user profile:
> C:\Users\yourusername\AppData \Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw\CameraProfiles
> 
> If the AppData folder is hidden to you, you may need to instruct Windows to reveal hidden files and folders to you.  In case you do not know how to do that:  http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/show-hidden-files#show-hidden-files=windows-7
> ...



I put the custom made profile I made in that path and It showed up in Lightroom!! Thank you so much guys for helping me, I greatly appreciate it! 

And thank you very much for the welcome Jim


----------

